# TBT's Season of Giving 2020 Gifts Revealed!



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! With TBT's Season of Giving 2020 coming to a close, it's finally time to reveal what's inside of our five wrapped collectible presents. You all did a great job gifting them to each other, with 600 - 700 of each gift sent in total!


*Gift Unwrapping!*​
Without further ado, here are our final collectibles for TBT's Season of Giving 2020!






 ➡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Green Christmas Stocking






 ➡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Festive Bell






 ➡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tin Robot






 ➡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Matryoshka Doll






 ➡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tricolored Puppy Plush​
Thanks to dizzy bone for designing all five!


*Spend Your Leftover Snowflakes*​
If you have leftover snowflakes, you can now spend them on the Christmas Doll collectibles, which were from 2015's version of this same event. They cost 10 snowflakes each. We also have a super special raffle that will reward three animated Snow Globe collectibles. This is one of the oldest and rarest collectibles on the site. The same raffle will give away seven Lump of Coals. Feel free to buy as many raffle tickets as you want in order to increase your chances. You may only win once.

Christmas Dolls: 10 snowflakes each











Raffle Ticket: 1 snowflake per ticket





 x3





 x7​
All five of these collectibles were designed by Thunder for some of our holiday events in the past. The Snow Globe dates back all the way to 2012!

Update: click here for a free bonus snowflake to spend on the raffle!


*Total Money Given For Charity*​
Because of your impressive gift giving, TBT will be sending $642.80 to these great causes! Also, thank you to the community members who chipped in another $145.45. That brings our total to $788.25 for our five featured charities!


TBT's DonationCommunity DonationsTotals*Totals:**642.80*​*145.45*​*788.25*​Save the Children124.00​20.00​144.00​Equal Justice Initiative122.60​20.00​142.60​The Trevor Project136.80​65.45​202.25​Active Minds134.20​20.00​154.20​RedRover125.20​20.00​145.20​


*Daily Gifting Heroes*​
Our daily gifting leaderboards have concluded! Here are our eleven gifting heroes this year:

Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 15th - Roxxy
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 16th - sleepdreepy
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 17th - Heyden
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 18th - Dinosaurz
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 19th - IonicKarma
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 20th - jadetine
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 21st - glow
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 22nd - Firesquids
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 23rd - LOEY
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 24th - michealsmells
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 25th - ~Kilza~



*Coming Soon*​
Our raffle winners will be announced on New Year's Eve! We'll also pick winners from the users who guessed correctly in the Wrap Battle event, for a chance to win a Special Snowflake collectible. Also check back for our announcement about the staff favorite winners from the events, who will also receive a Special Snowflake! Happy holidays!


----------



## will. (Dec 25, 2020)

YES im so in love with these presents


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

YES THE DOG I LOVE THE DOG I AM GOAD FOR ORANGE


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHH, THESE COLLECTIBLES ARE AMAZING. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ahh I love the puppy one!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

What fun gifts! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh wow, these look nice!


----------



## Asarena (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for the gifts! The puppy and matryoshka are my favorites~


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 25, 2020)

GUYS, WE GOT A PUPPY FOR CHRISTMAS!!

The stockings are so cute too, glad I got a full row of them.


----------



## ryuk (Dec 25, 2020)

Everyone’s gonna be talking about the puppy but THE ROBOT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 25, 2020)

THE DOG


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 25, 2020)

They are so cute!! Oh I love the puppy and the Christmas bell so much!! Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2020)

These are are all so perfect!


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2020)

What a lovely assortment!


----------



## pochy (Dec 25, 2020)

WOW these are so cute !!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

I GOT SO MANY PUPPIES LMAO I SPLASHED OUT ON ORANGE GIFTS FOR THE ANIMALS


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 25, 2020)

AHHHH THE PUPPY ONE IS SO ADORABLE


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 25, 2020)

THE PUPPIES ARE SO CUTE THANK YOU STAFF


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

I AM THE LEADER OF THE DOG ARMY


----------



## deana (Dec 25, 2020)

I am in love with all of the revealed gifts   Thank you so much dizzy for the collectibles! ❤

And thank you to all of the staff for the event overall! It was so wonderful!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

OMG I LOVE THE NEW TOY COLLECTIBLES,  THEY'RE ALL AMAZING

also wow!! $700+ for charity, that's amazing!! I love this forum so much


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

THE PUPPY PLUSHIE- IM IN LOVE


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 25, 2020)

Aww I love them! I think I especially like the puppy plush and the matryoshka!
Though now I half wish I had kept some snowflakes to buy a little doll or two.


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 25, 2020)

Team Pink Tin Robot


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 25, 2020)

I love the bell I got from my green gift! Thank you so much!


----------



## SarahSays (Dec 25, 2020)

Love the revealed prezzies!


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you for the puppy. 

Quite honestly I'm not in agreement with the unannounced raffle with three globes as prizes because I expected more like "convert these snowflakes into TBT" and spent all snowflakes as I had a number that's divisible by 20 and I definitely would have kept some for the raffle if this was announced but ok...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

I love the puppy!

I want a puppy!

I got a robot and a bell. ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> We also have a super special raffle that will reward three animated Snow Globe collectibles.


excuse me, this is clear discrimination against people who fully participated in the event


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for hosting such a cute event staff! Looking forward to seeing the staff favourites when that's announced ^^


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Pups and robots are my fave  Thank you so much for beautiful collectibles and a really fun event!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 25, 2020)

They are so cute!


----------



## .MOON. (Dec 25, 2020)

Love all the new collectibles but the puppy is definitely my fave.


----------



## Laudine (Dec 25, 2020)

@dizzy bone Senpai as I keep saying I love those so much ahhhhh    Especially the stocking and puppy!!! Bless and merry cny


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2020)

also, all these new collectibles look fantastic. great work, @dizzy bone 

(ps, I like how the puppy plush bg seems to be made to match the fair plushies)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh, yay! I love the puppy plush, but really they’re all sooo good!


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2020)

No leftover snowflakes to throw even a single one into the Snow Globe Raffle. Awesome. RIP me. 

The present collectibles are cute. Thanks for the fun events these past few weeks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 25, 2020)

ah i love the puppy plush!! so glad i bought 3 of the orange presents <3


----------



## jadetine (Dec 25, 2020)

o.m.geeeee
i wish i had enough remainder for the dolls, but as i said before
i knew this reveal would blow my mind! so amazing
tyty!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 25, 2020)

I LOVE THE PLUSHIES SO MUCH AAAAAA 

Merry Christmas!! Thank you for a wonderful event


----------



## Pondo (Dec 25, 2020)

I think I like the Matryoshka dolls more than the puppy plushies... Though that stems more from my fascination of them as a child and me constantly playing with them rather than unbias.


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

alright, now that i’m done crying over the puppy, i’ll properly say thank you staff for hosting such a fun event and for the amazing prizes! i haven’t figured out a way to incorporate any of my new collectibles into a lineup but @dizzy bone, i am in awe of your talent!! definitely glad that i had some snowflakes left over as i was able to snag a few raffle tickets and a timmy doll! also very happy about the charity donations!! i’m still in love with the fact that you included a charity element!

this was my first ever tbt christmas event and i’m really happy that i was around for this one. it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

Look at that!!! Only wish I could send more to people now!!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2020)

the bell is so beautiful, i can't get over all five of these new collectibles!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you to the TBT Staff for such a fun event! Thank you to @dizzy bone for creating the 5 new collectibles! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2020)

For those who think the raffle is too good, don't worry because with the amount of participants in this event (480), the chance of winning is essentially 0. Also don't forget that the spirit of the event (and the holidays) is giving, not hoarding! However, some of you spent all of your snowflakes and might at least want a chance to win, so be on the look out for a notice at the top of the forum soon and we'll give everyone one snowflake for free!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> For those who think the raffle is too good, don't worry because with the amount of participants in this event (480), the chance of winning is essentially 0. Also don't forget that the spirit of the event (and the holidays) is giving, not hoarding! However, some of you spent all of your snowflakes and might at least want a chance to win, so be on the look out for a notice at the top of the forum soon and we'll give everyone one snowflake for free!


Thank you Justin! <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you staff for making this Christmas extra special! Definitely was one of my more favorite events that I've participated in


----------



## Chessa (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes thank you all for hosting the event,  I loved it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 25, 2020)

This was so fun! I love my puppies :3 
Thank you, staff!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> For those who think the raffle is too good, don't worry because with the amount of participants in this event (480), the chance of winning is essentially 0. Also don't forget that the spirit of the event (and the holidays) is giving, not hoarding! However, some of you spent all of your snowflakes and might at least want a chance to win, so be on the look out for a notice at the top of the forum soon and we'll give everyone one snowflake for free!


SOMEONE HAS TO WIN JEREMY AND THAT SOMEONE WILL BE ME


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> However, some of you spent all of your snowflakes and might at least want a chance to win, so be on the look out for a notice at the top of the forum soon and we'll give everyone one snowflake for free!


That's good to hear, at least there is a chance!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you for another fun event!


----------



## Mayor Fia (Dec 25, 2020)

The dog and doll are adorable! Thanks for hosting this great event!


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 25, 2020)

They look amazing! Thank you much for all your hard work!


----------



## Hat' (Dec 25, 2020)

Woaaah! These collectibles are so cute!!! Thank you staff for yet another amazing event! It was really fun and jolly!


----------



## Giddy (Dec 25, 2020)

Loved the reveal of the presents~ So adorable! Thank you so much for this event, really got me creative over the holidays when I needed it. 
That snowglobe is so beautiful omg. Goodluck to everyone with the raffles, and staff picks!


----------



## Venn (Dec 25, 2020)

Now I want more puppies!


----------



## Fye (Dec 25, 2020)

Loving the bells and stocking collectibles! And the puppy is really cute too  Thanks staff!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

@Justin Could I top the donations off with 11.75$ so it's an even 800.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

PUPPPPPPPYEEEEEEEE AWWWWWW

totally not freaking out about the new puppy it’s so cute!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

*Bless the rng gods my top line is so aesthetic and perfect bless you guys*


----------



## Ace Marvel (Dec 25, 2020)

I made it work!! love them all!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 25, 2020)

I love all of them!!


----------



## Aniko (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks! That was a super fun event.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 25, 2020)

_I may now have my lineup for next Christmas hahah._

Thanks for the event, it was really fun and the collectibles turned out wonderfully, huge kudos to dizzy bones!


----------



## Aniko (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh! the puppy has a different background


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 25, 2020)

I love how the collectibles relate to the charity they correspond with: the stocking for giving to children, the bell for justice and liberty, the robot for helping people choose life, the Matryoshka doll for mental health or the inner person, and of course, the puppy for animal welfare.

... Or am I reading too much into this?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 25, 2020)

I should have said it before, but I was just so darn excited! Thank you so much to everyone who contributed in putting together this event and also to those who participated! It truly brightened my holidays.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Dec 25, 2020)

AAAAAAA DOGGY!!!! PUUUUUPPPYYYYYYYY ❤


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 25, 2020)

im liking these robots


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 25, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Oh! the puppy has a different background


It matches the plushies from the TBT Fair! I didn't even notice until you said that!


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 25, 2020)

Boy am I happy I got three of every gift! ESPECIALLY THE PUPPIES! The staff honestly did such an amazing job, I was floored when I saw the collectibles finally unwrapped, so thank you for everything you've done! Definitely made this Christmas more memorable


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2020)

Got 10 stockings, let's go. <3


----------



## kayleee (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you staff for another great event!!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2020)

I love all of the new collectibles! Beautiful work @dizzy bone! I think my favorites are the puppy and the matryoshka doll, but they are all amazing. Thank you again to the entire staff for such a fun event and I'm so glad to see so much money raised for various charities.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh these new collectibles are so cute! Kinda feel bad I didn't get more orange for puppies though. The charity total is amazing and I feel great that I could contribute even if just through buying presents.

AND THAT SNOWGLOBE COLLECTIBLE?! I collect Snowglobes IRL and this one is gonna be no different. I mean, look at it! It's wonderful!!!! Definitely entering as many times as I can for a chance at it.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jas (Dec 25, 2020)

i was so busy today that i COMPLETELY forgot the presents would be revealed today! the puppy and the matryoshka are everything to me!!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Despite being around here for two whole years, this was my first year participating in the Christmas event. It was very fun and gave me something to look forward to every day - what’s gonna be the 12 days of collectibles prize? who’s new ugly Christmas signatures are the best? What’s in today’s advent calendar?

It was really fun and I can tell how much time staff must have poured into this. This was so fun and all of the new collectibles are amazing- I’m a big fan of the puppy myself and I’m experimenting with lineups right now.

The whole charity thing was awesome too; while I couldn’t donate out-of-pocket myself, I’m glad the presents I bought counted towards a little something. 

Thanks staff, you guys rock for creating this event!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

*news flash I made the dogs work in my line up I love this so much 
*


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow, love the gifts! What a wonderful event through and through.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

This entire event was very fun this is the most I took part in an festival ! I did every event this time and got all my friends gifts ! I'm very pleased with the results thank you


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 25, 2020)

The unboxing made me a little nervous because it's the first time I made so many little pixels for one event haha  but I'm happy you guys are happy with your presents!!! 

Thank you everyone who participated in the holiday festivities on the Bell Tree! My family doesn't celebrate Christmas so it's always nice spending it here on the forums  I really enjoyed looking through everyone's entries and it was super fun planning this with the staff team as always!


----------



## Minou (Dec 25, 2020)

This has been another wonderful event! I had fun participating in all the prompts and doing gift exchanges with my friends.
Was very excited in seeing the collectibles unveil themselves. Love them all, my top 3 being: 1. The Bell 2. The Stocking 3. The Matryoshka.
The Holiday Candy Cane is also beautiful.
Thank you so much staff for this big event which gave me something exciting to look forward to for the past 12 days!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 25, 2020)

dizzy, you got to make all 480 of our christmas-es that much more merry! you rock!


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

These gifts are amazing! Thank you, staff! I had a great time during this event


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 25, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> The unboxing made me a little nervous because it's the first time I made so many little pixels for one event haha  but I'm happy you guys are happy with your presents!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone who participated in the holiday festivities on the Bell Tree! My family doesn't celebrate Christmas so it's always nice spending it here on the forums  I really enjoyed looking through everyone's entries and it was super fun planning this with the staff team as always!


Bless you bless you so much all I have to say


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2020)

thanks to the staff team for organizing and hosting this fun event during our 2020 Home Alone Christmas!

and thanks @dizzy bone for the collectibles-- they are amazing!

now please excuse me everyone,
i'll be eyeing this Thursday's snow globes


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 26, 2020)

I never noticed until now that jingle was inside the snowglobe. Adding this to the list of collectibles that look even better close up 

edit: omg the new collectibles also have so much detail from the matryoshka's strawberries to the stocking's shading


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

Big thanks to the staff for hosting a wonderfully festive event during the Christmas season!   The newly revealed collectibles are beautifully designed. My all-time favorite collectible is definitely the puppy plush, it's so adorable!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh my! I knew there was going to be a puppy plushie, it's so cute!  
Thank you @dizzy bone! And thank you all staff for another great event


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 26, 2020)

I bought 44 raffle tickets 🎟 praying for a snow globe


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 26, 2020)

Yay, reveal!

@dizzy bone Safe to say the collectibles are a hit.  They’re beautiful. 

Over $700 dollars going to charity - that’s awesome! Thank you to everyone that spread some holiday cheer. Glad you had fun with the different events.


----------



## piske (Dec 26, 2020)

dizzyyy amazing job on the collectibles!!! <3


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 26, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> The unboxing made me a little nervous because it's the first time I made so many little pixels for one event haha  but I'm happy you guys are happy with your presents!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone who participated in the holiday festivities on the Bell Tree! My family doesn't celebrate Christmas so it's always nice spending it here on the forums  I really enjoyed looking through everyone's entries and it was super fun planning this with the staff team as always!


They're all so good! I'm honestly so happy and excited about them (especially puppies and robots) and keep showing my partner my slight variations of line ups ahahaha 
Thanks for the beautiful collectibles


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 26, 2020)

Late to the party, but thank you @dizzy bone for making such an awesome set of collectibles!  Also, thank you TBT Staff for hosting such a fun set of events!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 26, 2020)

I think it is just amazing how the team puts the time in to host and manage these events! So thanks to all of them involved!


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 26, 2020)

*THANKYOU* @dizzy bone for the refreshing new Christmas 2020 Collection! They are super lovely!
Must took a lot of time & effort in bring them to us - appreciate it <3
I like the Festive Bell and the Green Stocking the best, 
but the Tin Robot sure is very creative and looking _exceptionally cool _in lineups ^_^


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 26, 2020)

That’s so amazing that over $700 is going to charity! You guys rock! And thanks for hosting all the fun events!

And @dizzy bone, awesome job w the collectibles! This is the first Christmas event I’ve done in awhile here. Very glad I did! The matryoshka has become a fast favorite of mine.

Question: I have dix snowflakes left. Should I go ahead and purchase raffle tix, or is there going to be a chance to earn four more before the event is over? Appreciate the bonus snowflake that was posted last night!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 26, 2020)

I really need to just start posting my predictions for things like these because I was right about what 3/5 of the presents would be.

The puppy one I got 100% right. The moment I saw the yellow present donated towards helping animals AND since we got the reveal for NHs new toys I knew it was going to be the puppy. 

In the same vein I called the tin robot because I thought about which other new toys would make good collectibles. The ones I settled one were the tin robot, t-rex and puppy. I found the rest of the toys unlikely to work as collectibles.

I admit the Matryoshka Doll is a bit of a reach because I expected we would see the traditional dolly from the games. Still called it would be a doll of some sort.​


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2020)

ANC said:


> Question: I have dix snowflakes left. Should I go ahead and purchase raffle tix, or is there going to be a chance to earn four more before the event is over? Appreciate the bonus snowflake that was posted last night!


There will be no further opportunities to earn snowflakes. Please spend them as soon as possible.


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 26, 2020)

I love them so much! Thank you dizzy


----------



## faerie (Dec 26, 2020)

Ty for hosting such a wonderful event!!


----------



## Wickel (Dec 27, 2020)

They're so cute! Thanks for the amazing event  
The big Snowflake Raffle Ticket that we won during the calender, will the winners from that raffle also be revealed on new year's eve?


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> They're so cute! Thanks for the amazing event
> The big Snowflake Raffle Ticket that we won during the calender, will the winners from that raffle also be revealed on new year's eve?


The winner of the Special Snowflake Birthday Raffle was @Chessa. This was announced here on December 21st. ❄


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 27, 2020)

Has that one free snowflake notice for the Snowflake/Coal Raffle occurred as of yet? Wanted to confirm whether it was still coming or if I missed it.

Not that there's likely any chance that I'd win anyhow if others are investing like dozens of snowflakes against my one, but hey.

Also if it hasn't, no rush, just sorta antsy.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> Has that one free snowflake notice for the Snowflake/Coal Raffle occurred as of yet? Wanted to confirm whether it was still coming or if I missed it.
> 
> Not that there's likely any chance that I'd win anyhow if others are investing like dozens of snowflakes against my one, but hey.
> 
> Also if it hasn't, no rush, just sorta antsy.


The link for the free snowflake is in the notice banner (you may have dismissed this already) as well as in the first post of this thread. Alternatively, you can *click here* to redeem it. ❄


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 27, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The link for the free snowflake is in the notice banner (you may have dismissed this already) as well as in the first post of this thread. Alternatively, you can *click here* to redeem it. ❄


Thank you very much!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you so much TBT Staff for such a fun Holiday event!!!! I had so much fun and the new collectibles are SPOT ON FanTABulous!!!


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

a bit late but thank you for the bonus snowflake!! i’m happy to of been able to snag another raffle ticket aha. good luck, everyone!


----------



## Azrael (Dec 29, 2020)

I adore the tricolored background! I think it’s so cute! All of the collectibles are so adorable! Thank you staff for this wonderful event and giving to wonderful charities!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 29, 2020)

Loving the stocking and robot, all of the new collectibles are so cute! Thank you also for the extra snowflake


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 30, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Loving the stocking and robot, all of the new collectibles are so cute! Thank you also for the extra snowflake


 when will the raffle end


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> when will the raffle end


We will be drawing the raffle winners on December 31st.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 30, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> We will be drawing the raffle winners on December 31st.


Yayy tomorrow


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 30, 2020)

when the Christmas lights disappear will there be a way to still check out the messages on the ones we sent, and the ones we received?
(i've always enjoyed looking back at the messages from prior Christmas events)

or is there just no way to do this in TBT 3.0?
(iirc the collectible messages remained in our items log in TBT 2.0, so that you could still see them even if you no longer had the collectible in your inventory)


----------

